# Signs of Impaction?



## ColinAbi (Jul 14, 2014)

What are some signs of impaction. My Argentine B&W looks like he is breathing harder and faster, looks like he trying to swallow something or like someone having hiccups.


----------



## Logan (Jul 14, 2014)

he might just be nervous


----------



## ColinAbi (Jul 14, 2014)

Ok thank you


----------



## ColinAbi (Jul 14, 2014)

Logan said:


> he might just be nervous


Do u have any tips on how to build trust with him.


----------



## ColinAbi (Jul 14, 2014)

Well, he just looked like he was about to throw up after he drank some water.


----------



## ColinAbi (Jul 14, 2014)

What would I do if he is impacted?


----------



## Logan (Jul 14, 2014)

ColinAbi said:


> Do u have any tips on how to build trust with him.



just hold him for a while every day and never take him out of his hide or burrow


----------



## ColinAbi (Jul 14, 2014)

Ok sometimes I do take him out of his hide so I wont do this anymore.


----------



## ColinAbi (Jul 14, 2014)

Should I soak him in warm water if he is impacted?


----------



## Logan (Jul 14, 2014)

yea and kinda rub his belly


----------



## ColinAbi (Jul 14, 2014)

Ok, thanks for answering my questions.


----------



## Mr.Greenluv (Jul 25, 2014)

My boy was impacted. He would look like he was trying to relieve himself by doing a butt raised potty dance and nothing would come out. I made sure he drank water each day and would take him for warm baths for 20-30 mins. The warmth of the water helps stimulate their digestion i believe because after a few times he let it all go. Make sure the water is not to high above his body and not to high in temperature. Soft foods would help to if he is still chowing down. (Ground turkey, fruits some eggs)


----------



## ColinAbi (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks for the info.


----------

